# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Cigüeñas en Extremadura

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Hace tiempo que tenía ganas de abrir este hilo sobre las cugüeñas, quizás las zancudas más abundantes en mi tierra, y que ya se quedan con nosotros en invierno, haciendo caso omiso al refranero español (por San Blas, las cigüeñas verás).

Para empezar, os voy a subir unas fotos de algo que hace unos años (menos de 10) me sorprenció mucho. Por entonces estaban construyendo un Hotel de cinco estrellas en las cercanías de Cáceres (Hotel Fontecruz), y en las inmediaciones de dicho hotel colocaron un montón de palos clavados en el suelo, para que allí anidaran las "pernaltas" (zancudas en portugués). El pasado domingo, pasé por ese hotel y tomé unas fotografías de dichos palos, quen ya están ocupados en su práctica totalidad por cigüeñas. Os subo las fotos de esta ciudad de zancudas, y algunas de cigüeñas en otros sitios:






Esta cigüeña estaba en un nido en la localidad cacereña de Brozas:



Y éstas las tomé en el Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz:





Y en esta última, de hoy mismo, podéis ver una curiosa figura, ya que las alas de la cigüeña parecen el reflejo del puente real, que aparece en la misma foto:



Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me encanta la última Los terrines, una auténtica pasada, digna de un cuadro  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Seguro que ahí en tu tierra vas a seguir subiendo fotos de las cigüeñas.
 ¿ En la ciudad de las cigüeñas no se podía entrar ?
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Los Terrines, éste tema y fotos le ha encantado a María... Será por lo de la Cigüeña???? jejeje
Un abrazo de los dos y sigue superándote.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

frfmfrfm, la ciudad de las cigüeñas es un hotel, y no creo que haya inconveniente en entrar; la próxima vez que pase por la zona os haré un reportaje desde el interior, si se puede pasar. Ahora os subo unas fotos del viernes en la Serena (es una cigüeña que tiene el nido en el camino de mi casa, en un eucaliptus):







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unas fotos del pasado fin de semana en terrines; como ya os he comentado, este año hay más cigüeñas que nunca, y ya he visto por la Serena algunas quemadas en el suelo al haber chocado con  los tendidos eléctricos de alta tensión. Aquí tenéis las fotos:

En la primera se me quedó parte del ala fuera de la foto:





Las tres siguientes las tomé el domingo al amanecer, como se puede ver por los colores rosados:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estas cigüeñas las fotografié el pasado domingo:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estas cigüeñas estaban el día 23 en un nido encima de una encina:







Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Estas cigüeñas las fotografié el pasado sábado en Puebla de Alcocer:









Y estas otras, el viernes, cerca de Orellana la Vieja (anidan en unas encinas):









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Como por San Blas, las cigüeñas verás, os voy a poner unas fotos del pasado día 1 de febrero (San Blas se celebra el día 3), aunque por mi zona estas aves no nos abandonan ya en todo el año:

















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ese refrán ya pasó a la historia. Las cigüeñas ya son residentes todo el año por aquí.

La tercera foto es tremenda  :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

A mi la quinta foto me encanta... Un saludo Los Terrines y fantásticas fotos de éste ave!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Como ya os he comentado al principio del hilo, en el camino de entrada a casa, flanqueado por eucaliptus, desde siempre había un nido de cigüeñas en el que hacía sus puestas todos los años una pareja de estas zancudas; pues bien, en uno de los temporales de este invierno, el nido acabó en el suelo, y ya están de nuevo nuestras constructoras con sus labores de edificación de su nuevo hogar. Lo que es curioso es que los palos no los cogen en ningún caso del viejo nido, que está tirado en el suelo, y, que, por otra parte, están haciendo el nido exactamente en el mismo emplazamiento que tenía (que a mí no me parece el más seguro del árbol).

Os subo cuatro fotos que hice el sábado, las primeras del viejo nido en el suelo, y las otras dos de nuestra nueva casa:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Éstas habrán dicho... como vamos a coger otra vez esos palos si mira donde han ido a parar!!!!!! Nuevos. :Big Grin: 
La verdad ya en serio si que es curioso, teniéndolos ahí al lado e igual van a por otros mucho más lejanos. :Confused:

----------


## acros

ahi van varias que hice ya hace un tiempo en una ermita de mi pueblo.

----------


## acros

y otras tres más, que no me deja ponerlas todas juntas:

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas fotografías acros, parece que estaban posando.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Espectacular, sin palabras  :EEK!:  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas fotos acros.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Preciosas, acros, la que más me gusta es la última.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo tres fotos de una cigüeña, del pasado sábado:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Que elegancia.
Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas cigüeñas del pasado sábado junto a la Iglesia de Acedera (en algunos casos se salen del encuadre, por su cercanía, y estar trabajando con una focal fija de 420 mm):



















Un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (07-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como el pasado fin de semana hacia calor, esta cigüeña se estaba dando un baño en la charca:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## acros

ahí van dos fotos de una joven que tenía una pata mal y apenas podía volar. las fotos están hechas muy, muy cerca. informamos a la policía local y la intentaron coger, pero al final no sé como terminó la historia.

----------

frfmfrfm (07-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado martes día 4 de marzo en la Iglesia de Acedera:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (07-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

BuenaS tardes.

Os voy a subir unas fotos de ayer en las ruinas del convento de la Visitación, en Puebla de Alcocer:





















Un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-abr-2015),frfmfrfm (12-abr-2015),Jonasino (12-abr-2015),perdiguera (12-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Preciosa colección de fotos las de tus últimos post. Gracias

----------

